# Post your grocery list for the week/month



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

This one a little bit complicated.

Have at her.

Put price and amounts if you want along with the store.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Hm interesting... 

This week:
Brussels sprouts
Potatoes
Swiss chard
Broccoli
Italian sausages 
Tuna 

I went out to eat three times this week.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

I like this thread!! Even though I'm the only one replying. Lol. :lol

This week so far:
(1/06/14)
-Napa cabbage
-A bunch of green onions
-Natto beans
-Duck eggs
ETA (1/08/14): 
-Swiss chard
-a red bell pepper
-kiwi fruits (2)
-mozzarella cheese
-a can of beans
-Tamales

Times I went to eat out of the house: so far, [1] (L&L Hawaiian BBQ during a semi-"date" with a guy).


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Good stuff


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No list it's a walk down every isle and hopefully I get every thing I need usually more of what I want depending on how hungry I am while shopping


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sweet onion
red onion
shallots
green onion
cremini mushrooms
frozen strawberries
loaf of french whole wheat bread
4 cheese italiano mix bag
coconut oil jar
red bell pepper
pork chops
chicken breasts
stir fry beef strips
whole wheat english muffins
turkey sliced meat schneiders country naturals
1 carton of large white eggs
bag of lactose free milk


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Melodies0fLife said:


> -Duck eggs


Duck eggs? I was just thinking about duck eggs because I've been craving eggs but chicken eggs make me sick. Are they good?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Eggs
2% milk
Turkey
Red peppers
Broccoli
Spinach
One minute oatmeal
Apples
Bananas
Grapes
Chicken breast
Brown rice
Pepper jack cheese
Carrots
Greek yogurt
Walnuts
Lean pockets (I usually don't eat this kind of stuff, but I've been eating them recently for convenience)


----------



## bonz (Jun 6, 2007)

Onions
Garlic
Capsicum
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Kale
Spinach
Carrots
Celery
Avocado
Blueberries
Strawberries
Bananas
Brown rice
Rice cakes
Lactose free milk
Greek Yoghurt
Coconut oil
Apple cider vinegar
Minced beef
Chicken breast
Fresh Salmon
Eggs
Wholegrain oats

Never really go out to eat.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

housebunny said:


> Duck eggs? I was just thinking about duck eggs because I've been craving eggs but chicken eggs make me sick. Are they good?


Well the kind of duck eggs I eat would probably be disgusting to you. lol. They were preserved duck eggs... or aka century eggs and I just wanted to try them out once. How come chicken eggs make you sick?? You should try quail eggs for an alternative if you'd like. They're cute and smaller but still, an egg is an egg.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

This week:

-Ground turkey
-Plain greek yogurt
-Mushrooms
-Cauliflower
-Swiss Chard
-Red bell pepper
-Green bell peppers
-Kiwi fruits
-Mango
-Red potatoes
-Tomato sauce
-Whole carrots

Total: $14.47

Hmmm... I think I will also start recording how much meals I can squeeze from each weekly list. Gotta compare and calculate as much money I can save as possible. 

Approximate total meals from that list: 10


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Melodies0fLife said:


> This week:
> 
> -Ground turkey
> -Plain greek yogurt
> ...


Everything costs so much more here. A $14 grocery bill is unheard of.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Noca said:


> Everything costs so much more here. A $14 grocery bill is unheard of.


Lol. Well, I only buy a few of each vegetable, not a whole pack; just enough for making a few things at home for 1 mini person (me). Like 3 single small red potatoes, 2 bell peppers, 1 mango, a couple of mushrooms... etc. That or maybe the food in California is dirt cheap.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

10Ibs of Potatoes 
Fat Free Milk
Diet soda
Lean ground beef
Chicken breast
Natural peanut butter
Whole wheat bread
Oat meal
Chile Jalapenos
Low fat ice cream
Roast beef
Pinto Beans
Red chile pepper


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Sin said:


> wtf I spend over $100 on groceries pretty much every week...


What do you buy?? Lol. I'm curious. Are you only buying for yourself too??


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

This week's list:

2 potatoes
3 kiwis
1 can artichoke hearts
2 small avocados
2 bunches of Swiss chard
----
a box of lasagna noodles
----
a small container of ricotta cheese
a bag of shredded Parmesan cheese
a small container of cream
----
a roll of hot Italian sausage 

Total: 20.60

And I still have leftover cauliflower and carrots from last week...


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Lettuce
3 Cucumbers
Scallions
Cilantro
Broccoli
10 bags of green beans
Sour cream
Heavy whipping cream
Pork, Bacon
2 egg cartons
Sardines
peanut butter
sausages


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm sad because winter fruit is kind of awful.

Soup
Bananas
Berries
Mango
Spinach
Crackers
Ham
Bread
Tomato
Olive oil
French bread
*Chocolate*gl


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Whole wheat bread
lean meat
diet soda
fat free milk
whey protein powder
natural peanut butter
fruits
chile jalapenos
protein bars


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Some are organic 
40-60lb red and sweet potatos 
10lb berries 
10lb vegatables 
10lb apples 
? Onions 
Virgin olive oil.

10-12kg meat chicken some steak.

just started comsuming yogurt for my dairy source. It seems to be more forgiving then others.

Mostly glutin and dairy free.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Came back post-shopping with the receipt. Now I have stuff to make other stuff with.

Peanut butter 1.99
Frozen burritos (3) *SALE* 3.00
Roasted red pepper hummus 2.99
Chicken thighs *SALE* 3.76
Green onions .69
Broccoli 2.19
Red delicious apples (3) *SALE* 1.04
Bulk almonds 3.42
Bulk dried cranberries 1.88
Black licorice 3.49
Baby bella mushrooms 2.29
Milk 2.29


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

1 pomegranate.
3 bell peppers.
4 avacados.
1 box of oatmeal.
1 bunch of broccoli.
4 kiwi.
2 bags of frozen mixed berries.
1 back of frozen black cherries.
2 bags of frozen mango.
1 bag of frozen pineapple.
1 grapefruit.
1 bunch of bananas.
1 red onion.
Cilantro.
2 limes.
2 lemons.
1 jalapeno.
2 big sweet potatoes.
2 portabello mushroom caps.
1 bar of unsweetened/dairy-free chocolate (Valentine's treat for myself).
1 jar of peanut butter.
1 can of artichokes.
1 can of kidney beans.
1 bulk bag of dried figs.
1 bulk bag of dates.
1 bulk bag of hazelnuts.
1 tomato.
1 peach.
1 nectarine.
2 bags of spinach.
1 box brown rice crackers.

I think that's it for the week? I go through groceries a lot. I already have a bunch of veggies in the fridge already. I like a full stocked kitchen, once I have less than half the amount I buy, I buy more. But, I never waste an ounce.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Chicken Breast
Strawberries
Red Bell Pepper
Romaine Lettuce
Tomatoes 
Cucumbers
Cherrios
Lean Beef (7% fat)
Taco Shells
Sharp Cheddar Cheese
Sunflower Seeds (unsalted)
Butter Pecan Ice Cream (shame on me!)
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Pasilla Peppers
Apples


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I have to go grocery shopping again. This is my list, even though I went like 4 days ago. I never stock up because I don't want to spend a lot but jesus, I'm there twice a week anyway.

4 kiwi
2 grapefruit
bunch of bananas
pears
nectarines
broccoli
asparagus
pomegranate
red grapes
tomato
1 bag of spinach
1 bag of kale
Romaine hearts
bag of shredded carrots
red cabbage
Portobello mushroom caps
zucchini
sweet potato
2 bags of frozen mango
2 bags of frozen berries
2 bags of frozen dark cherries
2 bags of frozen pineapple
2 cans of artichoke quarters
2 boxes of brown rice crackers
Bulk bag of raisins
Bulk bag of dates.
Bulk bag of dried apricots
jar of peanut butter
Box of oatmeal
cinnamon
jalapeno
3 avacados
lime
lemon
herbal tea


And ****, that doesn't even include other veggies I'll probably buy that I can't think of until I see them (I always feel guilty that I buy more fruit than I do vegetables, so I usually trade a few fruits for veggies while there). And I just went shopping 4 days ago! I used to love grocery shopping but it's getting ****ing expensive, I need to eat less just to save money at this point. I sent this list to my mom and she just bought sweet potatoes and bananas, which saves me like $7? Thanks, mom.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

The short and sweet version is that I shop at Costco sometimes and not always, but today I did.

Bought rotisserie chicken
frozen cheese and spinach ravioli
mini cinnamon rolls
small oranges
bananas
frozen wild salmon patties


Sometimes go to a regular grocery store too.

Really like hummus, natural peanut butter, dark chocolate (need at least 70% or more pure chocolate), ritz crackers (with braces and TMJ these are the best bet), and like pesto sauce that I add to cooked pasta (easy and tasty meal).

:boogie


----------



## JeanniesRiver (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh man.....dug out the list I threw away.

One box of non fat powdered milk
One bag oranges
One bag apples, green.
One bag spelt flour
1 lb walnuts shelled
Cocoa powder
Dried Currants
Dried Pineapple
12 gallons purified water
Tea herbal
frozen vegetables/6 bags
Salmon
Chicken
popcorn/unsalted/no butter
baking chocolate
olive oil
vanilla extract
almond extract
brown rice
couscous

Yes, I am losing weight. Down 42 pounds.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chicken breast
Fat free milk
Cereal
Diet soda
Energy drink
Protein Bars
Fruit
Natural peanut butter
whole wheat bread
Taco Bells Grilled stuff nacho (4 of them for the month)


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Should we just post pics of open fridges and pantries ? Mine would look a bit sad :S

This week:

Low fat milk
Peppers
Coke zero
Choc chip bickies 
Butter
Wheatmeal toast bread
Chicken & Steak
Mnms (It was on special !)
Frozen veges
Eggs
Rice & pasta
Teabags

That's all I can remember. It cost around $70


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Should we just post pics of open fridges and pantries ? Mine would look a bit sad :S


That's a good idea. 

This week:
3 lemons
1 lb asparagus 
1 orange yam
2 avocados
3 apples
Salsa
3 Greek yogurt containers
Nature Valley protein bars

Total: $13.64

I didn't buy much stuff this week because 1.) Got free Mexican food from another student in my communications class (fed me for 3 meals), 2.) Free pizza from work (today and tomorrow), and 3.) had projects and tests all week so studied my *** off instead of caring about food. I also still had staples left in the fridge like carrots and eggs; and will be going out with some friends the next few nights so I'll be eating with them instead.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Avocados
Bolthouse Farms Multi V Goodness
Strawberries
Blackberries
Bananas
Celery
Romaine lettuce
Orange Juice
Red bell peppers
Extra firm tofu
Luna Bars
Parmesan, Romano, and Asiago cheese
Multi grain bread
Quinoa
Wild Sockeye Salmon
Boca crumbles
0% Chobani or Fage plain Greek yogurt
1% milk
Hummus
Cage free organic eggs
Cabernet Sauvignon 


Might pick up some stuff for martinis, but not sure


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

White Caste


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

bananas
kiwi
grapefruit
nectarines
plums
pears
sweet potato
asparagus
broccoli
cabbage
mushrooms (cremini, portobello)
carrots
limes
avacados
red onion
1 bag frozen cherries
1 bag frozen mango
1 bag frozen pineapple
1 bag frozen berries
bulk bag of dates
bulk bag of oatmeal


I'd get more but I am very broke and very limited. In fact I can't even afford all that, but I enjoy eating so I'll need to.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Today I Picked up... 

4 cans of liver pate.
2 boxes of rice crackers.
2 cans of herrings.
4 cans of mussels.
1 medium bag of pot barley.
1 big box of unsalted crackers.
1 bunch of celery.
1 10L gallon of water.
2 cans of chicken.
4 cans of tuna.
1 big box of Green Tea.
1 medium tub of farmers yogurt.
1 bottle of black peppercorns.
1 block of creamed coconut.

Can't remember the rest. Under $40.00.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn,some of you are quite healthy. That's awesome.
Here's my latest shopping list
12 pack Activia yogurt
2l Milk
2l frutopia
Pork and egg congee
4 piece Vietnamese salad rolls
4 cans of coconut juice
2 instant coffee bags
3 avocados
2 Fruit and veggie platters
Tetley lemon green tea
Hot apple cider
Carnation Hot chocolate
12 cans of Campbell's chunky soup
Portion of maple ham
Idaho Mashed potatoes
Minipotatoes
Herb de province

I feel like I need to eat a lot more, as I am doing p90x. I'm just not sure what else I can buy. I don't usually cook for myself.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

It's the same list every week. I don't know how to cook.:lol

Chicken
Eggs
Cilantro 
Tomatoes
Croissants
Bananas
Peeled Shrimp


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Bread 
Milk 
Cheese
Baked beans
Vegemite
Meat
Veggies
Salad stuff
Bacon
Eggs
Coffee
Sugar


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

This month gonna be sick. I just got the bugget planned out.

Oatmeal
Rice 
Potatos 
Olive oil 
Garlic 
Mushrooms
Onions 

Tuna 
Eggs 
Chicken 

Supplements 

Inosital 
Tu rmacurcmins 
Kazien protein powder 

When i get some extra money.

I'm gonna get my. 

Misc items 

Cheese 
Yogurt
Fruit
Apple
Mixed berries 
Crackers


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Not much on my list this month


----------



## Tasdel (Nov 3, 2013)

Well I went shopping today, I'm making homemade chili. So I only bought a few things.. (things I needed too)

Ground beef
Chili powder
White onion
Cheese
Kidney Beans
Avocados
Bananas
Protein Powder
Yogurt
Bagels
Bread


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

This week was...

6 small containers of yogurt
3 crowns of broccoli
2 zucchinis
3 avocados
2 bunches of green onion
A can of artichokes in brine
2 cans of organic garbanzo beans
2 apples
A bunch of bananas
1 purple eggplant
2 tubs of strawberries
Beef liver
A packet of 3 roast beef sandwiches (with lettuce and cheese)

Total: $27.34 and I went to the store 2 times because I only buy a little to last me a few days and then when I run out of that, I head back for a little more. I don't know why I do this... probably a habit from living in Japan and having small fridge space that prevented me from buying too much stuff and having no where to put it. o_o.... That and the grocery stores were 10 minutes away from biking! I love biking!! Now I just drive a car because biking would be extremely dangerous, would take 30 minutes+ and I don't have a basket on my current US bike; how boring.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

same once again.

chicken breast
Whey Protein powder by Body fortress
Fat free milk
Whole wheat bread
Natural honey peanut butter
Bag of Frito tortilla chips
beans
mozzarella cheese
jar of jalapenos 
diet mountain dew


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Went again today.

tomatoes
avocados
cilantro
asparagus
a small watermelon
white tea
orange tea
apple cinnamon tea
peach tea
broccoli
spinach
bananas
dried apricots
dates
black rice
red lentils
raisins
chia seeds
frozen berries
frozen peaches
frozen mango
frozen pineapple
frozen cherries
kiwi
grapefruit
sweet potato
red onion
sweet onion
2 cans of peeled tomatoes
peanut butter
can of artichoke quarters
cucumber
can of garbanzo beans
lime
lemon
blood oranges
bell pepper

I think that's it?


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

For this week's meals:

3 Baguettes
Italian Sausage
A bag of okra
3 containers of yogurt
1 bunch swiss chard
1 bag baby spinach
1 bunch parsley
1 bunch thyme
1 red pear
3 green pears
1 green bell pepper
A bag of carrots
2 cans of tomatoes
1 bag pretzel sticks
1 butternut squash
1 lb brussel sprouts 
1 can baked beans

Total: $25.96


----------



## awakenedwolf (Mar 2, 2014)

CopadoMexicano said:


> same once again.
> 
> chicken breast
> Whey Protein powder by Body fortress
> ...


Just reading threw peoples responses and I saw Diet Mountain Dew and Fritos. They both have lot's of processed ingredients and the Diet Mountain dew probably has lot's of sugar which all cause your anxiety to worsen a ton and your blood sugar to spike. Just what I have learned from a NaturalPath Doctor. Might help your anxiety if you cut those out, my whole life I have been the type of person to eat whole bags of chips/crackers etc. Now after spending a month in a Natural holistic mental health treatment center I can say I finally realize how big a part all the processed foods we eat plays in the stress and anxiety we all feel.


----------



## awakenedwolf (Mar 2, 2014)

Also it has always been impossible for me to get above 145 pounds or so for some reason. Otherwise I would be overweight for sure at this point. That is part of the reason it took going to a natural treatment center and getting educated on healthy food to get me to wake up and stop eating like **** my whole life.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

This week's menu... Hot wings/thighs, shrimp salad (paleo recipe), Mashed sweet potatoes, ginger carrots, garlic-onion brussel sprouts, cauliflower steaks with chimichurri sauce (another paleo recipe)

Bag of shrimps
Trader Joe's yogurt
Chicken wings
Chicken drumsticks 
Dried figs
3 cheese shredded blend
Bag of edamame soybeans
2 lb of apples
Laughing cow cheese
Tomatoes on vines
3 sweet potatoes
___
1 yam
1 red potato
2 red onions
Ginger roots
1 lb brussel sprouts
1 red bell pepper
A head of cauliflower

Total: $44.72

Much more expensive than usual because of that bag of shrimp. Geez... seafood is so expensive.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

3 medium tubs of farmers yogurt - on sale
1 package of whole wheat spaghetti
2 cases of spring water
1 bundle of cilantro
2 large tetra packs of almond milk
6 large tetra packs of soy beverage
4 cans of liver pate
6 medium cans of coconut water
1 big box of bran flakes

around $40.00 or so...

Okay okay, I snuck in two medium sized chocolate bunnies. I hate Easter.



> Geez... seafood is so expensive.


I wait for the sale and then stock up, a few weeks ago did two runs of fish about $60.00 worth total, which was about 20 frozen packages of salmon, cod, and others with minimum 4 fillets in each package. A little under 20 pounds worth. Enough to keep me busy till summer.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

3 Ibs. of Cheddar Cheese
Cream Cheese
Whole Wheat Tortillas
Cereal 
1 % Milk
Sprite Zero 12 pack
1Ib of strawberries
3 Pack of fun sized chocolates
turkey bacon


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

From Trader Joe's:
- Soy and flaxseed tortilla chips
- Turkey bacon
- 20% fat ground beef
- Whole bag of organic carrots
- Pesto Genova
- 1 lb Strawberries
- Tomato paste
- Small tub of plain greek yogurt

Total: 18.92

From Foods Co:
- 1 lb broccoli crowns
- 3 plantains 
- 5 button mushrooms
- 3 zucchini
- A Spaghetti squash
- 1 bunch basil

Total: 6.61
--------------------------------
Overall: $25.53

This week's recipes:

Beef, bacon, and plantain casserole

Broccoli with artichoke hearts

Pesto Spaghetti squash

Zoodles (zucchini noodles)

and will probably make Gingered carrot mash again; too yummy!!!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Your bill is so low! Mine was $112 today, though my mom told me to buy her chicken and yogurt, so if I hadn't it would've been under $100.

grapes
clementines
asparagus
tomatoes
avocados
jalapeno
pears
mangoes 
kiwis
grapefruit
4 sweet potatoes
garlic clove
shiitake mushrooms
carrots
cilantro
lime
bananas
nectarines
peaches
plums
broccoli
dried dates
dried apricots
cashews
can of artichoke quarters
2 cans of no salt added garbanzo beans
can of whole peeled tomatoes


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

What's a clementine lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Cute little citrus fruits


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

typical for me on diet and poor is

oranges
pork loin, cheap and then I chop it up small
frozen mixed veggies....not enough $$$ for fresh organic veggies lately
pasta sauce or crushed tomatos
eggs
sometimes olives and cheese

then in bulk I buy natural grains like steel cut oats, wheat bran, rye oats, brown rice.

So a typical super quick and easy meal in 1 cast iron pan, that I eat most days is just

layer of frozen veggies
layer of carbs like rice or oats
layer of chopped pork loin on top
an egg or 2
simmered in water on med. heat

then add pasta sauce, spices, and mix it together, and if lucky some olives and cheese. Great diet food, super quick and easy, no mess



MUST RESIST URGE TO GO GET OLIVES AND CHEESE FOR TODAYS COOK UP...too poor and cheese to easy to over eat


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

This week... I bought a lot actually. 

A pot of cute basil plants - 3.49
Pizza sauce - 1.99
A tub of Greek plain yogurt - 1.99
A can of coconut milk - 0.99
Shiitake mushrooms - 2.79
2 sweet potatoes - 1.38
Laughing cow cheese - 2.99
Black olives - 1.19
1 lb ground turkey - 2.99
Anchovies - 1.49
_____________
3 zucchini squash - 1.39
Broccoli - 0.74
A red pear - 1.34
2 small green pears - 0.79
4 plantains - 2.34
1 red bell pepper - 0.79
5 white bell mushrooms - 0.98
An acorn squash - 0.90
A spaghetti squash - 1.32
2 lb roma tomatoes - 1.94
1 lb tomatoes on the vine - 1.36

Totals: 35.15

Will be making plantain bread (gluten free!), spaghetti squash pizza in lasagna form, shrimp tomato bisque, and split peas/sweet potato "curry" and if I have time, mashed carrots with ginger and figs. Apparently, this week is reddish/orange food themed. I'm gonna be having an orange glow for the new few weeks.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

12 Raw Beef Heart
3 KG Raw Beef Fat
4 Raw Beef Liver
Cuma Cuma Powder


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Melodies0fLife said:


> This week... I bought a lot actually.
> 
> A pot of cute basil plants - 3.49
> Pizza sauce - 1.99
> ...


How are your groceries so cheap?! I just spend $114 today.

My list

-2 bell pepper (red, yellow)
-sweet potato
-red potatoes 
-peanut butter
-kale
-bananas
-cabbage
-carrots
-cashews
-can of peeled tomatoes
-can of artichoke quarters
-coconut milk
-dog food
-raisins
-dates
-oatmeal
-2 sweet onions
-cardamom
-2 tomatoes
-2 mangoes
-1 garlic clove head thing
-3 kiwi
-ginger root
-yogurt (for my dogs)
-portobello mushroom caps
-asparagus
-frozen berries
-pineapple
-cherries
-cilantro
-2 broccoli heads
-an eggplant
-jalapeno
-grapefruit


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

cereal
cranberry juice
green tea packets
bottled waters
veggies
fruit


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Barette said:


> How are your groceries so cheap?! I just spend $114 today.
> 
> My list
> 
> ...


Where do you live? Where do you shop at? I live in central California....where food is very plentiful and cheap. I shop at Trader Joe's and Foods co and sometimes Asian stores like SF supermarket for their Asian veggies! I look for the best deals too depending on which type of food I want. Stores like Safeway and Nugget's are a big :no :no to me. Their prices are way too high for my income bracket.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Melodies0fLife said:


> Where do you live? Where do you shop at? I live in central California....where food is very plentiful and cheap. I shop at Trader Joe's and Foods co and sometimes Asian stores like SF supermarket for their Asian veggies! I look for the best deals too depending on which type of food I want. Stores like Safeway and Nugget's are a big :no :no to me. Their prices are way too high for my income bracket.


I'm in CT, I used to love Trader Joe's but ours has terrible produce, and it's like 90% of what I buy so I go to Whole Foods. We have Stop & Shop and big big supermarkets, but it's all boxed and processed food with crappy produce too. Whole Foods is a ton of money but it's the best I can get! We have a couple of family markets and farm market stuff but I haven't gone yet, it's only on Saturdays and I can't get myself to make the trek.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Reading the lists makes u so hungry  yummy


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Gonna call it off the top of my head, Were doing monthly and weekly grocery shopping this month. Sectional and categorized.

Monthly
Oatmeal organic 3kg
Brown rice organic 4kg
20lb red potatos farmers market non organic this time can't afford it.
5lb sweet potato organic
Mixed frozen vegatables 4kg 
1 500ml virgin olive oil
1lb Flax seed


Weekly

Fruit 
5lb oranges
5lb organic apples
1 melon

Meat 
Eggs 2x12
Tuna 4 cans
Chicken 1.5kg drumsticks
12 can pack of beans NOname superstore 9 dollars

Soup
Organic canned tomatos 6 cans 800ml+
10lb bag of onions
1lb of mushshroosm fresh
Potatos will be used for this sweet and red
Still need to buy garlic

I wanted to get some supplements. DIM and Protein powdered for the oatmeal. But I can't afford them right now. This is just the prototype wish I had more money as you never have enough. Doing the bugget is so frustrating.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Whole wheat flour

Eggs

Bananas 

Pecans

Olive Oil

Dark Chocolate

Chocolate whey protein powder

Lean Ground beef

Chicken Breast

Whole wheat bread

Honey

Strawberries

Blueberries

Natural Peanut butter

cereal

Fat free milk

Sugar free soda/diet soda

ICE sparkling water

Vegetables/cesar salad

Wheat thins popped

Pinto Beans

Chile Jalapeno

Mozzarella Cheese or Cheddar Cheese

Whole Wheat Tortillas

Corn Tortilla Chips Flaming Hot


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I might have to lay off these beans my stomach is so delicate high fiber just messes it right up, Maybe I can add chickpeas or something to the soup instead.

I like the high iron content of the canned of beans. But then again canned food probably isn't as healthy for you as well. A lot of sugar is added in those products. It can set off appetite.

Doing like a gluten and dairy detox my guts are nuked.

Disgusting, Im feeling better it sucks when you run outta food then you resort to eating crap. It just screws your whole cycle up every frigging month this happens. 

I got to change this.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Posting my stuff again.

Frozen spinach
2 small avocados 
Coconut extract
Cayenne pepper
Curry powder
21 spice seasoning
Dried bay leaves
4 Plantains
4 whole artichokes
Blueberries
Almond butter
Hummus
Garbanzo beans
A bag of pears
A bag of apples
Kale
Container of brown rice sushi

Total: $38.85

Will be making steamed artichokes, chickpea curry, kale chips, plantain-blueberry muffins and plantain flat bread from the list.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fruit
lean sirloin steak
nautral dark chocolate peanut butter
whole wheat tortillas
whole wheat bread
spicy southwest mustard
1.5 Loaded grillers from Taco Bell
Im still binge eating on this stuff though..:duck


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I tried to stay under $50, but nope. Whole Foods refuses to listen to my monetary limitations, it's like, lol nah man we're going to add a couple of dollars to everything for the hell of it.

apples
bananas
strawberries
blackberries
carrots
celery
brussel sprouts
asparagus
onions
garlic
sweet potatoes
spinach
bell peppers
ginger root
artichoke quarters
canned pumpkin puree
cinnamon
brazil nuts
dates
raisins
peanut butter
oatmeal


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

Barette said:


> I tried to stay under $50, but nope. Whole Foods refuses to listen to my monetary limitations, it's like, lol nah man we're going to add a couple of dollars to everything for the hell of it.


Whole Foods ? There's your problem right there. 
That's why it's got the nickname Whole Paycheck.

That, and the fact that fruits and veggies, and other 'health' food cost 10 times what the cost per ounce is of other non healthy food.

If I ever make it rich, the first place I'm going is the grocery store.


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

So anyone keeping track of the average amount per week here ? 

I spend between $ 65 - $ 85 per week, but find that i sometimes have to go in the middle of the week when i run out of something else.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

This week... is meat week and I bought a lot actually.

Ground beef
Bacon
Liver
Bag of russet potatoes
Micro greens salad
Tomatoes on vine
Bag of whole carrots
Mixed herbal greens
One gigantic artichoke
A cabbage head
2 Bunches of spinach
2 Green bell peppers
Strawberries
Bottle of Ketchup
Bottle of Worcestershire sauce
Bag of white bread
Dried blueberries

Total: $39.42

Usually, I wouldn't buy the white bread or dried blueberries (the dried berries cost a lot!!) but my coworker kept hounding me lately to try this one meatloaf recipe that uses white bread as an ingredient so I bought it specifically for that recipe. But I figured I'd also have leftover bread too so I'm gonna take this chance to make bread pudding using dried blueberries. Despite not eating processed bread since I changed my diet, my inner being tells me I can't waste food, even if it's junk food! Wasting food is a big :no :no for me.

Will make out of this list: Meatloaf, bread pudding, mashed potatoes, sauteed spinach with dried fruit, chan chan yaki, and breakfast liver-herbs morning sandwiches.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

5lb box of mangoes
1 mini box of strawberries
6 1 litre cartons of soy milk
1 box of bran flakes
1 package of sunflower seeds
1 bundle of mint
1 bundle of cilantro
1 package of thai noodles
5 cans of vegetable soup, 2 tomato soup, 3 mushroom soup
1 big box of wheat crackers
1 cow liver
1 cow heart
1 cow kidney
1 cow tripe
Some strange leafy green I can't remember the name of
1 bundle of celery
1 bundle of bananas
1 can of chick peas
1 bottle of tahini
2lbs of millet
2lbs of couscous
2lbs of coconut flakes
2lbs of quinoa

Most of it was on sale or really cheap...


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

in a day or 2 I'll stock up on, and really thats all I'll eat for a week or more

pork sirloin
potatoes
frozen veggies

I'm so poor for 2 weeks, I fear I can't even go to bars, but so I can't buy bread and cottage cheese either...which lately I eat like junk food with butter.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fat free milk
Oat Meal squares cereal 
Protein Powder
Fruits
Vegetables
Turkey Bacon
WHole Wheat Bread
Whole Wheat Flour
Pre-Workout Powder By Muscle Pharm
Protein Bars


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

10kg of organic brown rice
12lb of organic red potatos
1lb of flax
2 500ml of virgin olive oil
5lb of whey protein
12 pack of noname beans tomatos and pork
4kg of chickpeas dry
1 can of organic tomatos
2kg of crucifix vegatables
1 melon 
1 honey dew
15 cloves of garlic 
18 eggs

Price 115$ give or take

Going to be phasing out the olive oil and maybe the flax seed next month, And perhaps the beans as well my stomach can't handle fiber. My grocery bill has went down a lot 6 months ago I was spending 300-600 a month on food. Mostly because of meat and vegetables.


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

clementines/tangerines
Roma/Fiji apples
bananas
plums
Hamburger Helper/Zatarain's
ground beef
orange juice w/ pulp
chocolate soy milk
NatureMade vitamins
bag of chips
spinach + artichoke dip
beer


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Eggs
Egg whites
chunk light tuna 
quinoa
jalepenos 
salsa
tortilla chips
artichokes 
chickpeas 
dark chocolate
pecans
avocado
kale
onion
frozen spinach
naval oranges
cortland or mac apples
pluots?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Typical week....

~ A dozen and a half of eggs (18ct)
~ 2 lbs of lean ground turkey
~ 1 package of blueberry bagels (6ct)
~ Jar of all natural pb
~ Container of plain greek yogurt (meh forgot the size lol)
~ Loaf of blueberry bread (about 8g of sugar per slice)
~ 2 liters of flavored carbonated water
~ Box of protein bars.....nature valley mostly because they are cheaper than quest bars
~ 1 energy drink (zero calorie kind)
~ 5 packages of frozen veggies.....mixture of stuff
~ Bag of potatoes alternate with type
~ 2-3 packets of spicy tuna
~ Rice
~ Bananas
~ Oatmeal (old fashion the instant/quick oats suck)
~ uncrustables 
~ hot and spicy chicken (frozen not bad as far as sodium)


----------

